# Birthday party while camping?



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

My six year old daughter turns seven August 27th. Since we will be camping that weekend at the same CG as the in laws, we figured it would be fun to have her birthday cake at the CG. Thinking about it, I am not sure where a store is with a bakery anywhere near the CG so we will need to take the cake with us. It will take up one whole shelf in the fridge if we do and how do I keep it from getting messed up during transport?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

We did that one time - but I think we took it in the car (it was January, so it didn't have to be in a fridge.).

You could bake it ahead of time but not frost it until you get there.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Now there's an idea! I could bake up a 13x9 cake in a disposable pan with a lid the night before we leave and frost it the day we wanted to have it for her without worrying about refrigerating it the whole time. Thanks!


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

That sounds like a plan there. I bet the birthday kid will love having the party at the campsite.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

Food fight!!


----------



## carnuba (Aug 28, 2008)

we did that about 5 years ago, my wife had one of the 
relitaves to bring the cake the day of the party


btw, happy birthday to your daughter


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys. My baby is 7! 

Turns out my mother in law doesn't have a ride since she can't get off work tomorrow. We volunteered to go pick her up on Friday so we can wait and do our grocery shopping then and we put in an order for the cake there and will be able to just pick it up on our way back. I've been bombarded with last minute things to do in the past few days so it worked out better this way. 

I'll be leaving in just a little while to head out to Natchez Trace SP. Have a great Labor Day weekend everybody!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yall be safe this weekend, looks like we arent going camping 

I am jealous. I want to see some pics and hear all about it when everyone gets back. Tell you youngin HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------

